# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Film] Conseil de bon films

## koKoTis

Bonjour, j'ai envi d'aller louer des films au vido club mais je ne connait pas trop de bon films, auriez vous des films d'action a me conseiller ?

Je recherche des films d'action, thriller et westerne

----------


## Maxoo

de quels genre ?

Comdie, action, thriller, romantique, SF, ...

Parce que sinon le choix est norme  :;):

----------


## koKoTis

action et thriller

----------


## Maxoo

*Usual Suspect* si tu l'as pas vu, n'hsites pas une seule seconde !!

----------


## koKoTis

Merci  :;):  

Mais j'ai dja vu Usual Suspect, sos

----------


## Oluha

en film d'action t'as casino royale qui sort demain

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Bonjour,

Il fait beau dehors mais je ne sais pas quoi mettre, auriez vous une ide ?  ::mrgreen::  

Desol  ::aie::  



Sinon, pour trouver de bon film a voir, moi je passe par wikipedia en cherchant dans action et thriller

 ::salut::

----------


## gorgonite

en bon film trs bizarre, tu as Hard Candy

----------


## koKoTis

> en film d'action t'as casino royale qui sort demain


Bonjour et merci beaucoup  :;): 





> Sinon, pour trouver de bon film a voir, moi je passe par wikipedia en cherchant dans action et thriller


Bonjour et merci beaucoup  :;): 





> en bon film trs bizarre, tu as Hard Candy


Bonjour et merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## koKoTis

Si vous connaissez d'autres films je suis preneur

----------


## gorgonite

> Si vous connaissez d'autres films je suis preneur



Office Space

----------


## koKoTis

Bonjour et merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## joefou

Je ne sais pas si il est sorti en vido, mais il y a "Hypertension".

----------


## koKoTis

C'est pas le film avec celui qui joue dans le transpoter 1 et 2 ?

----------


## gorgonite

> C'est pas le film avec celui qui joue dans le transpoter 1 et 2 ?



si si... il ne doit pas tre sorti encore en dvd  :;):

----------


## koKoTis

C'est pas grave je l'ai dja vu  ::D:  

Si vous conaissez d'autres film ce m'intrrsse.  ::king::

----------


## Coussati

as tu dj vu dj vu ?

----------


## koKoTis

Non je vais le regarder  

Merci  :;):   ::D:

----------


## koKoTis

Vous en connaissez d'autres ?

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Je ne sais pas si il est sorti en vido, mais il y a "Hypertension".


C'est pas l'histoire d'une mamie qui regarde la star'ac chez elle et qui a le coeur qui s'emballe ? Et apres elle cherche a retrouver un a un les p'tits jeunes de TF1 pour leurs faire bouffer leurs micros ? Non ? C'est pas ca ?  ::aie::

----------


## koKoTis

> C'est pas l'histoire d'une mamie qui regarde la star'ac chez elle et qui a le coeur qui s'emballe ? Et apres elle cherche a retrouver un a un les p'tits jeunes de TF1 pour leurs faire bouffer leurs micros ? Non ? C'est pas ca ?


Rien a voir  ::mouarf::

----------


## koKoTis

Je recheche aussi des bon westerne

----------


## koKoTis

Alor personne ne connaitr de bons westerne ?

----------


## Haywire

Ca dpend le genre de western...

En "rcent" il y a "Mort ou vif" avec Sharon Stone, Gene Hackman, Russell Crowe, Leonardo Di Caprio. D'apres mes souvenirs c'tait pas mal du tout. Mais a fait longtemps que je l'ai vu.

Sinon en plus vieux y a les classiques du western "spaghetti": "Le bon, la bte et le truant", "Mon nom est personne" etc...

Aprs y a les western amricains avec John Wayne etc. Par exemple "Le deserteur de Fort Alamo" (sans John Wayne).

Y en a des tonnes mais je m'y connais pas trop en western donc pour les titres je connais que les classiques.

----------


## koKoTis

Bonjour et merci beaucoup  :;):  

C'est dja pas mal  ::D: 


Et tu connait des bon films d'action ?

----------


## parp1

Hard Candy, j'ai trouv ca tres mdiocre.... J'ai pas aim... mais pas du tout.

----------


## koKoTis

> Hard Candy, j'ai trouv ca tres mdiocre.... J'ai pas aim... mais pas du tout.


Si nul que ca ?
Ca parle de quoi ?

----------


## GrandFather

> Sinon en plus vieux y a les classiques du western "spaghetti": "Le bon, la bte et le truant"


Par le mme ralisateur que "La belle et la brute"...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Faith's Fall

> Par le mme ralisateur que "La belle et la brute"...


 ::mouarf2::

----------


## parp1

En Western il y a OpenRange qui est bien. C'est des eleveurs de betaille itinerant, ils ont pas de ranch quoi.
 Moi j'ai bien aim.

Pour hard candy, c'est l'histoire d'une fille qui tchat avec un mec et le rencontre.
Il s'avere que le mec est un tueur?? et la gamine lui torture l'esprit (et les c*uille lol), voila voila je n'y trouvai aucun interet a ce film.

Mais vu l'intrigue de ce film, on aime ou on deteste. Donc voie le si tu peux.

----------


## Oluha

en western tu as retour vers le futur 3  ::mrgreen::  



 ::dehors::

----------


## Haywire

> Par le mme ralisateur que "La belle et la brute"...


MDR je sais pas pourquoi j'ai cris a ! Le pire c'est que je venais d'aller vrifier le titre sur un site.

----------


## Faith's Fall

Un grand classique Danse avec les loups. Tres bien !

----------


## koKoTis

> Un grand classique Danse avec les loups. Tres bien !



Merci  :;):

----------


## koKoTis

> en western tu as retour vers le futur 3


J'aime pas retour vers le futur

----------


## r0d

Trs bon waistairne aussi: "la classe amricaine" (que l'on peut galement truover sous le nom de "le grand dtournement"). Une distribution de rve, un scnario complexe et bien ficel, des larmes, de l'action, de l'humour... Comme dirait Mr Larcinet: trodlabalouze!!!

----------


## soforever

Dans l'esprit western tu as aussi Brook back mountain !  ::aie::  

Par contre je venais la pour *dconseiller* un film (c'est comme conseill mais  l'envers) c'est *l'affaire CIA*.

Je suis dsol, je l'ai charg sur la mule j'avoue ! Mais si j'avais pay pour cette m**** je serais  l'heure actuelle fach avec le cinma ! (alors qu'il n'en est rien : j'ai coup cette daube et j'en ai regard une autre...)

Nanmoins si vous voulez apprendre  exploser l'arrire d'une pastque en tappant par son devant, il vous faut supporter les 10 premires minutes ! Il en profitera pour vous montrer un peu sa vie tout ca...

----------


## koKoTis

> Trs bon waistairne aussi: "la classe amricaine" (que l'on peut galement truover sous le nom de "le grand dtournement"). Une distribution de rve, un scnario complexe et bien ficel, des larmes, de l'action, de l'humour... Comme dirait Mr Larcinet: trodlabalouze!!!


Merci beaucoup  :;): 




> Dans l'esprit western tu as aussi Brook back mountain !  
> 
> Par contre je venais la pour *dconseiller* un film (c'est comme conseill mais  l'envers) c'est *l'affaire CIA*.
> 
> Je suis dsol, je l'ai charg sur la mule j'avoue ! Mais si j'avais pay pour cette m**** je serais  l'heure actuelle fach avec le cinma ! (alors qu'il n'en est rien : j'ai coup cette daube et j'en ai regard une autre...)
> 
> Nanmoins si vous voulez apprendre  exploser l'arrire d'une pastque en tappant par son devant, il vous faut supporter les 10 premires minutes ! Il en profitera pour vous montrer un peu sa vie tout ca...


Merci beaucoup  :;): 

Brook back mountain pour voir un coboy qui tombe amoureua d'un mouton franchement, quand j'ai vu la pub de canal plus je croyer que c't une blague ce film, y on quand mme pas os sortir ca, si y croyent qui von donner envi au gens de s'aboner a canal plu avec se film ...

l'affaire CIA je l'ai vu chez un pot pas trible ce film

----------


## Vld44

C'est moi, Abitbol, l'homme le plus classe du monde !!!!  ::D: 

(Attention, c'est pas un flim sur le cyclimsme !)

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Brook back mountain pour voir un coboy qui tombe amoureua d'un mouton franchement, quand j'ai vu la pub de canal plus je croyer que c't une blague ce film, y on quand mme pas os sortir ca, si y croyent qui von donner envi au gens de s'aboner a canal plu avec se film ...
> 
> l'affaire CIA je l'ai vu chez un pot pas trible ce film


Voir ici et Le Secret de Brokeback Mountain ne raconte pas l'histoire de cow boy amoureux d'un mouton (c'est pour la pub que canal plus a fait ca...).

----------


## koKoTis

> Voir ici et Le Secret de Brokeback Mountain ne raconte pas l'histoire de cow boy amoureux d'un mouton (c'est pour la pub que canal plus a fait ca...).


Alor c'est quoi l'histoire ?

Dsol pour l'ortographe  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Alor c'est quoi l'histoire ?
> 
> Dsol pour l'ortographe


Je crois que c'est l'histoire d'un cow boy gay qui dcouvre son homosexualit...

Pas grave pour l'orthographe mais faut faire attention un petit peu sinon ca peux devenir assez dur a lire...  :;):

----------


## koKoTis

> Je crois que c'est l'histoire d'un cow boy gay qui dcouvre son homosexualit...


Pas mieux

----------


## lper

> Brook back mountain pour voir un coboy qui tombe amoureua d'un mouton franchement, quand j'ai vu la pub de canal plus je croyer que c't une blague ce film, y on quand mme pas os sortir ca, si y croyent qui von donner envi au gens de s'aboner a canal plu avec se film ...


La pub tait trs drle, le film par contre...
Je croyais que c'tait de l'ironie ton post, en fait c'est pas si loin de la ralit... ::aie::

----------


## koKoTis

Si non je suis toujour a la recherche de bon films d'action et westerne

----------


## r0d

bah, pour les waysteirmnes, S. Leone a tu le genre. Il l'a pris, l'a retourn, et... 
Plus srieusement, qu'est-ce que tu veux faire aprs "Il tait une fois dans l'Ouest" ?

----------


## koKoTis

Merci  :;):

----------


## GrandFather

> bah, pour les waysteirmnes, S. Leone a tu le genre. Il l'a pris, l'a retourn, et...


...et il s'en est servi pour assaisonner ses spaghettis.  ::mrgreen::  

Dans les westerns "classiques", il en existe un bon, un peu atypique, qui ne renvoie pas une image caricaturale des indiens : "La flche brise"

Plus modernes, et un peu dans la mme veine, tous les deux galement trs bons : "Un homme nomm cheval" et "Jeremiah johnson" (avec Robert Redford, un chef d'oeuvre selon moi).

----------


## Harry

> ...
> 
> Plus modernes, et un peu dans la mme veine, tous les deux galement trs bons : "Un homme nomm cheval" et "Jeremiah johnson" (avec Robert Redford, un chef d'oeuvre selon moi).


Plus modernes ?

Jeremiah johnson est de 1971  ::aie::

----------


## koKoTis

Merci encore  :;):

----------


## lper

Ben surpris que vous n'ayez pas cit celui l de ouesterne
impitoyable

----------


## koKoTis

Merci  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

A votre avis, il regarde chaque film qu'on lui propose quand il dit "merci" ?  :8O:  
Ca va lui faire un weekend bien charg quand mme !  :;):

----------


## koKoTis

> A votre avis, il regarde chaque film qu'on lui propose quand il dit "merci" ?  
> Ca va lui faire un weekend bien charg quand mme !


C'est que je me fait une longue liste par ce que je vai en louer un par soir

Donc vous pouvai siter d'autres films 

Tien des films de mafia ma foi

----------


## Harry

> Ben surpris que vous n'ayez pas cit celui l de ouesterne
> impitoyable



+1

Impitoyable est excellent, un de mes prfrs.

----------


## Johnbob

> Tien des films de mafia ma foi


LE film culte: *Scarface*

Ce n'est pas vraiment la mafia, il s'agit d'un cubain qui prend la tte d'un empire financier bas sur la vente de drogue.

----------


## koKoTis

Je l'ai dja vu, mais tu m'a donner envie de le reregader

----------


## GrandFather

> Plus modernes ?
> 
> Jeremiah johnson est de 1971


Sachant que "La flche brise" date de 1950, ils sont plus modernes.  ::mrgreen::  

36 ans a peut paratre antdiluvien, mais, pour moi, la nature sauvage filme par Sidney Pollack dans "Jeremiah Johnson" ne l'a jamais t aussi bien depuis (sauf peut-tre certains plans de Terrence Malick dans "The Thin Red Line").

Pour les films de mafieux, "Les affranchis" me semble tre un bon choix.

----------


## koKoTis

> Pour les films de mafieux, "Les affranchis" me semble tre un bon choix.


Merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## GrandFather

> Merci beaucoup


Tu devrais nous remercier aprs les avoir vus...  :;):

----------


## koKoTis

Ben je vous remerci dja de rpondre, il y aura bien quelque films qui me plairont dans le lot

----------


## koKoTis

Vous en connaissez d'autres de films ?

----------


## Thor Tillas

en mafia y a Infernal affair (1 2 et 3 version japonnaise ou le remake amricain qui pour une fois n'enlve aucun charme et qui a relev Caprio au niveau d'acteur ^^ : les infiltrs )

Une pitite liste en vrac... :
- Die Hard (I II III et bientot IV ^^)
- le 5me lment
- Un peu tous les james bond (les vieux sont parfois plus drole que les nouveaux ^^)
- Underworld (I II bien que le II soit un peu moins bien)
- Bad boys I (pas vu le deux, trs simple, trs bien pour pas rflchir durant 1h30)
- Men in Black I II
- alien II (le I c'est du suspens, le deux de l'action et le trois de l'horreur, le 4 c'est la limite de la daube, et alien vs predator c'est rien... enfin moi je dis ca... vous en faite ce que vous voulez hein... j'ai un pote qui pense que a VS predator est un CHEF D'OEUVRE)
- arme fatale (tous !!!)
-  Basic Instinct (pas vu le deux)
- C'est arriv prs de chez vous (humour noir... trs trs noir)
- Fight Club (trs grand classique...)
- Doberman (un peu violent mais trs bien fait)
- Waynes world (tous... trs .. euh... a voir quoi...)
- Mais qui a tu pamela rose (le premier film francais tourn  l'amricain avec des vrais faux acteurs)
- Demolition man (pas de reflexion, mais beaucoup de rigolade)
- Minority report (excellent
- Matrix (j'imagine que ca sert  rien d'en parler)
- soleil levant
- Trueman show
- un monde parfait (limite du western)
- La cit de la peur (une rfrence en matire de dconnade...)
- entretien avec un vampire
- Lon
- Forest gump
- Braveheart
- Apocalypse Now
- independance day (juste pour le moment ou il crack le vaisseau extra terrestre avec un apple... sisi... c'est trs drole un peu comme le coup de la pipe dans opration espadon ^^)
- Shangai Kid (ca c'est un western ^^)
- Austin power
- The Game 
- Ennemi d'etat
- Big fish
- Sept ans au tibet
- La cit des anges

Bon j'arrte... dis moi dj ceux qui t'intresse, ensuite on te fera une liste en fonction ^^ 
Finalement, y a quand meme quelques bons films sur cette plante...

----------


## koKoTis

Merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## lper

Deux films djants  voir :
Poltergay avec Clovis Cornillac toujours aussi drle et 
l'cole pour tous, au moins pour la premire scne qui met tout de suite le degr ....

----------


## koKoTis

Merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## Aspic

En ce qui me concerne,

- Hero (excellent)
- Destination finale 1,2 et 3 
- Million Dollard Baby
- Armageddon  ::D:  (ne pas se foutre de ma tete !)
- Le Tombau des Lucioles (hyper triste)
- Paychek (thriller et action)

.... et j'en passe !

----------


## koKoTis

Merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## Aspic

> Merci beaucoup


T'es pas innovant  ::mouarf::

----------


## Harry

A mon tour :

*Star trek : First contact* (Premier contact en fr)

*Star trek : Insurrection*

*Star trek : Nemesis*

 regarder dans cet ordre ! Vraiment super, surtout First contact avec les Borgs !!  ::king::  

Pour tous les amateurs de films SF et/ou action c'est top, en plus les acteurs sont trs bons dedans.

----------


## koKoTis

Merci beaucoup  :;):

----------


## Aspic

Bon aller on va faire le top 100 :

Les films les plus emouvants class par ordre alphabtique !!!

1) 2046
2) 21 grammes
3) 588, rue Paradis
4) American Beauty
5) American history x
6) Antarctica
7) Bandolero ( Merci Harry fabian moi aussi jss feignant de tps en tps...lol )
8) BasketBall Diaries
9) Big Foot
10) Braveheart
11) Breaking the waves
12) Carlito's Way (L'impasse)
13) Casualties of war
14) Cinema Paradiso
15) Croc blanc
16) Dancer in The Dark
17) Elephant
18) Elephant man
19) ET (extraterrestre)
20) Evil dead
21) Family Man
22) Finding neverland
23) Forest gump
24) Gattaca
25) Ghost
26) Gladiator
27) Ikiru
28) Il faut sauver le soldat Rayan
29) In the mood for Love
30) Jeux interdits
31) Jin Roh
32) L'auberge espagnole
33) Les vads
34) L'important c'est d'aimer
35) L'incroyable voyage 2
36) L'ours
37) La belle et le clochard
38) La chambre du fils
39) La dchirure
40) La jeune fille  la perle
41) La ligne rouge
42) La ligne verte
43) La liste de schindler
44) La vie est belle
45) Le cercle des potes disparus
46) Le patient anglais
47) Le Pianiste
48) Le roi lion ( quand Gt petit !! )
49) Le soir de noel
50) Le tombeau des lucioles ( excellent )
51) Les enfants du sicle
52) L'Effet Papillon
53) Les Invasions barbares  
54) Ma meilleur ennemie
55) Machuca (Mon ami Machuca)  
56) Man on fire ( excellent )
57) Man on the moon
58) Mina Tannenbaum  
59) My girl
60) My Life
61) Mystic River  
62) Nobody Knows
63) Outrages
64) Ouvre les yeux  
65) Parles avec elle
66) Philadelphia
67) Proof Of life
68) R.O.D. TV
69) Radio et Instinct
70) Remember the Titans
71) Rocky III ( la Mort de Mickey )
72) Rocky 4
73) Rurouni Kenshin Reminiscence
74) Seul au monde
75) Seul contre tous
76) Sur la route de Madison ( film que je ne connais pas )
77) The Hours  
78) The Rainmaker (L'idaliste)  
79) True Romance
80) The Truman  
81) Titanic (  ne pas oublier )
82) Todo sobre mi madre (Tout sur mre)  
83) Tout sur ma mre  
84) Un monde meilleur ( excellent )
85) Un monde parfait
86) Une histoire vraie
87) Venus Beaut Institut 
88) Million Dollard Baby

...

 ::salut::

----------


## koKoTis

Merci encore  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Merci beaucoup





> T'es pas innovant





> Merci encore


T'es mauvaise langue...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Aspic

Je suis bonne langue  :;):

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Bon ben moi aussi je vais donn la liste de mes meilleurs films :

Terminator 2La trilogie "Le seigneur des anneaux"La double trilogie "Star wars"La trilogie "Jurassic parc"La quadrilogie "Alien"Saw 1 et 2 (pas vu le 3)La trilogie "Destination final"La trilogie "Matrix"La trilogie "Die hard"Born to fightCrazy kung fuCharlie et ses droles de dames 1 et 2Mission impossible 1 et 2Last action heroStarship troopersDemolition manDobermanLe pacte des loupsNid de guepesLes septs samouraisTrue liesGoldeneyeHeroLa trilogie "Indiana Jones"La trilogie "Pirates des caraibes"Le bouletGreystokeTwisterLe jour d'apresBatman 1 et 2Bubba ho-tepConstantineDraculeLes frres grimmHellboyKing kongLa momie 1 et 2Van helsingSilent hillLes 4 fantastiquesBanlieue 13Akira...

----------


## Aspic

Y'a du bon dans ta liste  :;):

----------


## koKoTis

Encore merci  :;):

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Salut, je vous conseille Crank  ::):

----------


## koKoTis

Merci beaucoup  :;):

----------

